# Hurst Dual Gate Switch



## broadway880 (Sep 2, 2011)

Im new to this site and a new proud owner of a 67 gto. The car has been modified over the years and I have very little history but:seeya:confused I do know it has a TH400 trans with a Dual gate shifter that has stamped on it Patent Pending. So im thinking it is one of the first they made. My question is I need help finding a neutral/backup switch for this shifter
Thanks for the help
Vince


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

B'way, Welcome. I have 3 dual gate shifters here. They all say Patent Pending. You should be able to get a neutral safety switch from OPGI. Eric


----------



## broadway880 (Sep 2, 2011)

Eric: Thanks for your reply. I have already emailed PY and the switches they carry are not for a Hurst Dual Gate so I will keep looking. Hope someone else has some suggestions
Vince


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

no one aftermarket makes a new dual gate switch, only used or if really luck, nos. Question is what is wrong with yours?


----------



## broadway880 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just bought the car and the switch is missing, just the C shaped housing/holding bracket is there


----------

